# Baby Powder on Dogs?



## Donna5503 (Mar 13, 2009)

Hi...has anyone ever used Baby Powder on a dog's fur for a little pick me up?


----------



## NRB (Sep 19, 2009)

nope, have used it on horses.


----------



## winniec777 (Apr 20, 2008)

Baby powder, no. But corn starch, yes. You can also buy cleaning powders made for dogs. I'm not a big fan of the powders since it's messy.

I do like the no-water sprays you can get. You just spray it on, massage it in, and towel dry. Doesn't clean down to the skin but does an ok job on getting rid of surface dirt and odor when it's too cold or inconvenient to give the dog a bath.


----------



## NRB (Sep 19, 2009)

hah, the other day I was talking to someone about using baby powder on horses and the first thing he said was cornstarch works better, lol.


----------



## flyingduster (Dec 10, 2009)

I have used baby powder on the lil white clients that were pelted and needed shaved right down to the skin; it helps cover their pink skin!!! Obviously well dusted off though.


----------



## Donna5503 (Mar 13, 2009)

Well....I tried a little --- and am I glad I only put a little on him --- he started to sneezed and cough right away!

I took a wet facecloth and washed it away FAST!

Won't try that again!


----------

